# NFSv4: Are portmap_enable, rpc_lockd_enable, rpc_statd_enable needed?



## littlesandra88 (Dec 7, 2012)

According to the Red Hat Enterprise Linux docs

http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/Deployment_Guide-en-US/ch-nfs.html

then are portmap, rpc.lockd, and rpc.statd not needed on RHEL5 if NFSv4 is used, as their funtionality is in the protocol.

The FreeBSD Handbook doesn't mention this.

*Question*

Does that mean, that I can safely remove


```
portmap_enable="YES"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
```

from /etc/rc.conf on my FreeBSD 9 server, when I only use NFSv4?


----------



## bbzz (Dec 7, 2012)

I believe that is correct.


----------



## littlesandra88 (Dec 7, 2012)

@bbzz

Would you say I also could remove rpcbind_enable ?


----------



## ziyanm (Dec 9, 2012)

Locking and 'stat' functionality is built into the NFSv4 protocol. If you don't need to fall back to NFSv3 then you don't need to start rpc_lockd and rpc_statd. As for the port mapper (rpcbind), RCng will auto-start it as a dependency for nfs_server.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 9, 2012)

That's right, I believe only *nfsv4_server_enable="YES"* is needed if you don't need NFSv3.


----------

